# I'm sure it's been asked a thousand times but best grinder under £150



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

I have to apologise for the question as I'm sure it's the sort of thing you get daily!

So I have a Gaggia Classic that we've had a couple of years and just used pre-ground espresso coffee.

This is always inconsistent and so now we'd like to have a grinder to go with it.

Budget is strictly £150 and I don't mind going used, I just don't know what I'm looking for really.

The Iberital MC2 used to get recommended a lot when I looked last year but recently it seems that it's fallen out of favour.

Any good brands that I should be considering?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If it has to be electric then the usual recommendation is a Eureka Mignon if you're lucky and find a cheap one.

Or if you're really lucky you might find a Super Jolly at that price.

What about a Lido hand grinder?


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for replying!

I would ideally want electric and the two you've mentioned I see get suggested a fair bit. Problem is both seem to be about £250-£350 minimum! Is there a recommended place to buy second hand as there is a drought on ebay?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Second hand and your budget will likely get you a basic ex commercial. If you are handy and fancy cleaning up an old coffee shop grinder from ebay you can get a really good one for around £100, with maybe £20-30 kept back for some new burrs.

With ex-comms you have to understand that you will be using something designed for a coffee shop in the home environment. The Mazzer SJ is the most popular ex-comm but likely out of your budget (unless you get lucky on ebay). But the mods done to it are a good example of how to make a ex-comm suitable for the home user. This normally involves using the throat of the grinder as the 'hopper' and using a camera lens hood as a puffer to expel grounds caught in the exit chute, this is the "lens hood mod". Many dosers will also need a "clean sweep mod" which involves ensuring the sweepers in the doser properly sweep out all the coffee in there.

It can sound a bit complex, but if you are prepared for the extra bit of hassle to get up and running, and ex-comm will blow the like of the MC2 out of the water.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Mignon is the one you're most likely to encounter at the price, although I think the cheapest I can remember one going on here for is about £170. I would encourage you to keep getting involved with the forum and then keep your eye on the for sale section. Mignons are popular here but do come up periodically as members upgrade. Be aware that they go in under an hour of being offered though so if you see one that looks suitable don't prevaricate too long! There are others like Mazzer Mini, Graeff etc.

Might be worth getting a Porlex or Rhino to get started with while you wait for a Mignon or similar. You can then either sell the hand grinder on here or keep it for when you get curious about brewed or decide to get an Aeropress to take to work with you.


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Second hand and your budget will likely get you a basic ex commercial. If you are handy and fancy cleaning up an old coffee shop grinder from ebay you can get a really good one for around £100, with maybe £20-30 kept back for some new burrs.
> 
> With ex-comms you have to understand that you will be using something designed for a coffee shop in the home environment. The Mazzer SJ is the most popular ex-comm but likely out of your budget (unless you get lucky on ebay). But the mods done to it are a good example of how to make a ex-comm suitable for the home user. This normally involves using the throat of the grinder as the 'hopper' and using a camera lens hood as a puffer to expel grounds caught in the exit chute, this is the "lens hood mod". Many dosers will also need a "clean sweep mod" which involves ensuring the sweepers in the doser properly sweep out all the coffee in there.
> 
> It can sound a bit complex, but if you are prepared for the extra bit of hassle to get up and running, and ex-comm will blow the like of the MC2 out of the water.


I'm not adverse to modding one - I can't imagine that they're overly complicated really? It sounds like I need to keep an eye out on ebay and hope I get lucky!

What makes the commercial ones so much better, is it the strength of the motors etc?


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> The Mignon is the one you're most likely to encounter at the price, although I think the cheapest I can remember one going on here for is about £170. I would encourage you to keep getting involved with the forum and then keep your eye on the for sale section. Mignons are popular here but do come up periodically as members upgrade. Be aware that they go in under an hour of being offered though so if you see one that looks suitable don't prevaricate too long!


No that's fair enough. I'm on enough computer and car forums to know that you've got to be fast when looking for stuff in the classifieds!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Where abouts in the country are you.... I might have something almost in your budget.


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in Surrey/Hampshire and sometimes in Bristol. What have you got?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmm... I've got a Mazzer Super Jolly, that's cosmetically not perfect - but it spins and grinds very well, with good sharp burrs.

With a regular large hopper, and a small "micro" rubber hopper, I was going to sell it for £190 but I'd let it go for £170 if you could collect from Swindon.


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds good to me, I could collect from Swindon, that's fine!

I'll send you a PM!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow you got lucky there - lucky to get a second hand Mignon for that money never mind a fully working SJ. I'd overlook a few scratches or chips at that price.


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

Well he hasn't said yes yet but fingers crossed!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No need to get lucky on ebay when you can get lucky here!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've said "Yes", so my 2006 SJ is sold and @thecremeegg is sorted pending collection as far as I'm aware... it's Christmas and the Season of Good Will (and the wife is nagging me to get rid of a grinder or two as I have too many!).

Now come and get it before I change my mind and eBay it for much more ;-)


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

And I'm very much appreciative!! Thanks very much, look forward to picking it up!

Need to learn how to use the thing now...that's another story!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You also get the huge advantage of being able to chat to a experienced member of how to get the best out of it, you should be well on your way to coffee nirvana


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Good buy there! An SJ for that price on eBay would be living dangerously but from MrShades it will be a great bargain.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Season of good will, excellent!


----------



## thecremeegg (Dec 7, 2015)

Cheers guys









I've heard Mr Shades knows what he's doing so I look forward to getting a few tips! I think with this sort of thing that a bit of trail and error is ultimately still key?!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

@thecremeegg probably won't be around much more - as I think I bored him to death with coffee related chat on Sunday morning.... ;-)

Enjoy your new grinder and hopefully much better coffee Tom - it was a pleasure to meet you both.


----------

